# Very nice size 56 - Hitachi (?)



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

on ebay, not mine.

A really nice frame and fork

http://cgi.ebay.ca/EDDY-MERCKX-VINT...8QQihZ013QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow that is nice! There is a never ending temptation of Merckx frames on ebay.


----------

